# Bild friert bei Spielen ein



## athlon (12. Juli 2005)

Hi, habe das Problem, dass mein Computer bei 3-D Spielen nach ca 1-2 Stunden das Bild einfriert. Ich kann dann nichts mehr machen (kein strg+alt+entf/alt+tab)
sondern muss den rechner aus/einschalten.
Was kann man dafür verwantwortlich machen?
Netzteil liefert mit 420W genug Saft, CPU/Graka sind nicht übertaktet,
Speicher nach 24 Stunden dauertest mit Memtest86+ fehlerlos.

Würdet ihr vermuten, dass es an den Sommerlichen Temperaturen liegt, oder eher an einer defekten Grafikkarte?


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Entweder Grafikkarte - Treiber veraltet
oder es liegt am Game
oder zu weinig RAM
oder du hast en Virus
oder dein Lüfter packts nicht (vielleicht defekt)
oder alles zusammen

PS: Ich hab doom3 mit mittleren Einstellungen auf meinem 1200er Athlon aus 1. Generation mit 4 GigRAM und ner billigen 128 MB Karte flüssig spielen können.

cu thecamillo


----------



## athlon (12. Juli 2005)

aktuellster ATI treiber,
Passiert bei mehreren spielen:
Doom3 v 1.3
q***e3 v 1.3.2
Brothers in Arms
Battlefield 2 Demo
usw. usw.
Kein Virus, nein wirklich nicht 
Genug RAM: 1GB
Lüfter läuft eigentlich die ganze Zeit..

4 Gig RAM? Gibts da denn keine Probleme mit der adressierung


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Was nur 1 GigRAM? Kein Wunder!

Probleme mit Adressierung? Nein, keine! Musste mein Motherboard umoperieren lassen und Bios patchen, das war alles! Probleme bekomm ich nur beim Rendern, da da kein RAM gefragt ist sondern eher CPU!

Ich sehe du spielst doom mitm neuen Patch, welches verantwortlich is für Grafikdarstellung im Multimplaermodus. Vielleicht liegts ja gar net an den erstgenannten Dingen sondern evtl. an deiner Netzwerkkarte Check mal die IRQs durch!

cu thecamillo


----------



## athlon (12. Juli 2005)

spricht der da im vollen ernste seiner worte zu mir  

wie auch immer: bei mir ist alles on(3monate alt)-board - außer die GraKa.
D.h. wenn IRQ konflikt dann müsste es ein Produktionsfehler sein!


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Du ich mach schon so lange mit PCs rum; du glaubst nicht was man da alles für Fehleranalysen macht und was dabei raus kommt! Das mit den IRQs deswegen ob ein Resskonflikt da ist. Manche Netzwerkkarten (hauptsächlich die EtherNet Teile) geben auch Strahlung ab (sehr minimal aber dennoch) so, dass sofern eine Grafikkarte direkt neben dran gebaut ist schon mal Fehler machen kann.

En Kolleg von mir kauft sich alle paar Wochen ne neue Grafikkarte auch wegen solchen Probbis, wenn du allerdings mal dessen Rechner von innen sehen würdest, würdest du wissen, warum sich die Kiste als verabschiedet. Der benutzt noch Flachkabel, allerdings ohne die zu ordnen, sprich der Luftkanal ist massiv gestört! Wie siehts bei dir innen drin aus?

Sorry wenn ich keine konkreten Lösungen parat habe, aber so wie du den Fall schilderst, könnte das alles sein!

cu thecamillo

PS: vielleicht laufen einfach zuviele Prozesse im Background?


----------



## athlon (13. Juli 2005)

naja wie gesagt graka ist die einzige Steck-komponente LAN ist auch onboard.
Und wenn die dinger Geprüft sind sollte das mit EMV usw. nicht zu solchen Störungen kommen aber naja.

Ich verwende allerdings auch noch Flachkabel... die sind aber mit Kabelbinder entlang der Hdd/Laufwerkskäfige geführt sodass sie eigentlich nix behindern.

Prozesse eigentlich nicht da ich auf solche sch*** wie AV verzichte. Alle üerflüssigen Dienste habe ich mit "Security & Privacy Complete" abgeschaltet. Also daher wirds vermutlich nicht herführen.

Und 1GB Speichr ist nun wirklich nicht wenig... oder?


----------

